# Electric (oil filled) heater



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi

I noticed that B&Q were selling an 800watt electric heater for only 24.99. It is reasonable in terms of weight and size for the motorhome. Has anyone tried one of these for supplementary heat when on EHU?

Keith


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

Yes we have one and use it both when parked at home to keep van aired and also when away, especially good for drying wet/snowy clothes. 

Mandy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Keith,

We have been using one over the years, during winter whilst on the driveway, and plugged into the mains, however, knowing what we do now about it's energy consumption, we just have it on the frost setting. They are not economical to run.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks,

Are they generally OK to run on campsites? Do they cause any trip outs (as long as I don't try to boil the kettle at the same time)?

Keith


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

maxautotrail said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Are they generally OK to run on campsites? Do they cause any trip outs (as long as I don't try to boil the kettle at the same time)?
> 
> Keith


Oh yes Keith, no problems. It's the domestic electric kettles that use up the amps. We are currently on a site, and running a little 1800 watt ceramic heater, whilst using a 900 watt kettle. The toaster will be going on shortly too. :wink:

I honestly don't think that an 800 watt oil filled heater will be man enough to keep the MH warm in the winter, but it will certainly take the cold edge off the air during the night.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have an 800w oil filled radiator in a 7m MH on the drive keeps the interior in this weather (in the south) at about 13c so it is good for keeping out the chill and for supplementary heating.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

maxautotrail said:


> Hi
> 
> I noticed that B&Q were selling an 800watt electric heater for only 24.99. It is reasonable in terms of weight and size for the motorhome. Has anyone tried one of these for supplementary heat when on EHU?
> 
> Keith


I purchased a 800kw from Focus about 18 months ago for £11.99.
Went back the next day to buy a second and the price was then £24.99 so did not buy.

Yesterday, I was in Wilkinsons and I spotted 700 kw oil heater at £18 so I snapped one up.
They are ideal in the M/H when left unoccupied as no moving parts so as safe as can be. 

We leave turned on day & night when required.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We have one of the small B & Q oiled filled radiators.

We took it away with us last weekend to try it out whilst on EHU. We took it as our other heater for whilst on EHU is an Electric Blower Heater, which I would not be comfortable leaving on over night.

If im honest, the oil filled radiator wasn't really up to the job. Yes it was handy for drying wet T-Towels and the likes, and we did feel comfortable leaving it on overnight. But when left on full power thru the night the temp in the van in the morning was only 15 degrees.

We ended up using the Blower Heater to get it warmed up to a much cosier 23 degrees in about 20 mins.

CHEERS


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have one of the small B & Q oiled filled radiators.
> 
> ...


Agree, I don't think they are big enough for main heating but to keep the van frost free at night and particularly while unattended, they are ideal and safe if sleeping


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Grath said:


> Agree, I don't think they are big enough for main heating but to keep the van frost free at night and particularly while unattended, they are ideal and safe if sleeping


Absolutely, that is what we use ours for at home and will continue to do so.


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

Bought an 800w one from Argos for £24.99. Read the reviews and most people were happy with it.

I would not say it heats the van, but I only bought it to keep the chill off in the winter on the drive. Also as we do not have a lot of room and I wanted something small to take with us and leave on overnight on site during the winter, just to make it a bit more comfortable during the night. 

In the morning I have a fan heater built into the skirting, it has a remote control so I can switch it on and stay in bed until it is warm enough for the wife to get up and make breakfast (got to look after her).

If you want to heat the van, I would go for something a bit more powerful.

David


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have one of the small B & Q oiled filled radiators.
> 
> ...


Thanks - Yes I was thinking only to use it to stop the internals dropping too low overnight then to revert to gas/eletric blown when we're getting up

Keith


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

The-Clangers said:


> In the morning I have a fan heater built into the skirting, it has a remote control so I can switch it on and stay in bed until it is warm enough for the wife to get up and make breakfast (got to look after her).
> David


LOL - Brilliant I'm off to B&Q to get one now 

Sue didn't appreciate the humour though.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

maxautotrail said:


> The-Clangers said:
> 
> 
> > In the morning I have a fan heater built into the skirting, it has a remote control so I can switch it on and stay in bed until it is warm enough for the wife to get up and make breakfast (got to look after her).
> ...


You will save £7 if you buy from Wilkinson's however 100kw less


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Cheap Smart Grid technology from Wilkinson's!

(sorry, techy geek joke)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

DABurleigh said:
 

> Cheap Smart Grid technology from Wilkinson's!
> 
> (sorry, techy geek joke)


Same one as sold in many shops

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/Heating+Cooling/Connect-It-White-Oil-Filled-Radiator-ES138/invt/0257721

B & Q model is now £19.98
http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...refview=search&ts=1259420001756&isSearch=true

Focus

http://www.focusdiy.co.uk/Heating+Cooling/Mini-Oil-Fill-Radiator-600W/invt/254660


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It was nothing to do with the product or Wilkinson's and everything to do with 100kw less


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We have a 900watt oil-filled rad from B&Q's.

We have it on now and copes very well during the daytime. However it is sited in the cab between the two swivel seats and keeps the two of us cosy enough. During the evening though, when the temperature drops we do put the van's gas heating on to supplement it. It does give a big saving on gas when using an EHU. Recently spent 9 days away and only used £2.28 of gas for water heating and cooking plus the supplemented heat.


----------



## davebbenelli (Sep 27, 2005)

*Low wattage heater for winter storage*

Interesting to read about the oil filled rads...But 800 watts seems heavy for keeping the chill out of the van while it's parked up for the worst of the winter. Has anyone found a low wattage heater that I can plug in and leave safely, without breaking the bank, next time the electric bill arrives on the doorstep.
Thanks
dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Low wattage heater for winter storage*



davebbenelli said:


> Interesting to read about the oil filled rads...But 800 watts seems heavy for keeping the chill out of the van while it's parked up for the worst of the winter. Has anyone found a low wattage heater that I can plug in and leave safely, without breaking the bank, next time the electric bill arrives on the doorstep.
> Thanks
> dave


You don't have to have it on full blast Dave,ours is on frost setting when on the drive and just keeps the chill off and doesn't break the bank


----------



## davebbenelli (Sep 27, 2005)

*Low wattage heater for winter storage*

Thanks Steve. Yeah, I guess that's true. I'll look out for the version that was discussed in this thread.....at B&Q or Wilkinsons. Like you say- provided it has a frost setting.....The other settings won't be wasted as the heater can be used as a backup or to heat the safari room on cold evenings. 
Thanks again
Dave


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

With all this heating being used off the EHU it certainly must hasten the time where each pitch will have its own meter, and everyone pays for what they use. I wonder how many of us would consider using their vans at this time of year if they did not have EHU? Chasper in humbug mode!


----------



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi,just looked on the net adsa do 800watt for £19.99,just remembered my parents have a dimplex 500watt rad,i used it when i had a litter of pups last year and that got lovely and warm,just got it off them and turned my heating off in the van and put the rad on half way,the rad warms up very quickly its only 500watt but gets very warm,are these small rads safe to leave on low all night?cheers Matt  

Mh facts is so handy and always their for tips,glad i joined,thanks all


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

We Purchased from B and Q the 800/500KW version, with three possible heat settings, using either or both elements. Cost was about the same as earlier posts, it does take the raw edge off nights like last night!!

Dide


----------

